# quantum inferno reviews



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I notice Dicks has a Quantum Inferno spinning reel for 49.00, it looks like a nice reel, 10bb, two spools, and other features. Has anyone ever tried one of these out.
Gary


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

My dad and I both bought one last year. Nice reels for the price.


----------



## once was (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=59072&highlight=inferno+spinning+reel


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for the replys, unfortunately I bought one yesterday, Of course they made it seem like you were getting a deal, reg 99.00 marked down to 49.99. I have owned quantum reels before with and have always liked the reels, they were the cheaper models and I have never had a problem with them. Judging by the feel and features it seems like a pretty good reel with the 10bb, winds very smooth, I guess time will tell.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

I got one last year. It was marked to 39.99 and I have a Dicks coupon so I saved $10 I think. And a gift certificate so basically it was free. Anyways, to me its a decent reel. I have 8lb spiderwire on it and use a 5'6" rod. I mainly use it for ponds I havent taken it to the river yet. One thing I did notice compared to my Symetre is how heavy the reel is, thats the only downfall I see so far.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I've got two of the 30 series...taken them down to TN this week to break em in. Seem extremely smooth, have both spooled with 8lb power pro and 10lb power pro on the backup spools.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Like Shakedown - I bought two for the float n fly at Dale Hollow. Took them down with me in February. Fished hard for 4 days in below freezing temps. Not a problem.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh wow Joe. Small world eh. You were runnin 10lb PP correct? Get good casting distance?


----------

